# Skinny Ribs puppy



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All,
We've been feeding Kipper on NI since three days after we brought her home. She absolutely devours it, so no worries there, and her poos are really inoffensive. Good all round we thought.
Well, when we went to the vets last Friday for her microchip and second injection the vet said she was a bit on the lean side. She weighed 2.75kg and we were giving her 180g a day of NI.
We upped it to 200g and also she's having quite a few training treats (mostly sausage) each day. 
Anyway my friend, who has 3 dogs, came round today and said 'Ooh, she feels a bit ribby'! 
She (Kipper, not my friend!!) also seems to Hoover up anything and everything which I thought was just because she's a puppy, but now I'm really worried that we're not feeding her enough.
How do I know when she's getting enough. We've been following the NI guidelines, and she's not even allowed out walking until this weekend so goodness only knows how much she'll burn off then!!

HELP please!!!

Pip X


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Our 17 week old pups are eating 300 gms per day. Feed her more and if she gets chubby reduce the amount a bit. You should be able to feel their ribs but all the backbone and hips should be well covered in flesh. The NI guide is just a generalisation you need to adjust the amount to each pup.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Pip, have you any recent pics of Kipper? Would love to see how she's coming along! 

Turi x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would give her more my girls are on 300g and Delta as a pup was on just over that. 


younger pups need more than an adult so i would up her food.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive been feeding Buddy 6% of his weight in NI plus ive been giving him half a cup of orijen at lunch time,and he's been putting on weight really well,you could always try some kibble at lunch??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You will struggle to over feed a puppy, they are growing so fast and burning so much energy. They really do need their food when they are so young , to grow good strong bones, joints etc. So like everyone says up her food and if she turns into a chub just knock her down slightly but I don't think you will have to worry about her getting or being too fat for months. Its amazing how much fuel they need!!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for your advice- I'll definitely up the amount she's having and I think I'll pay a visit to our local pet shop tomorrow, they're brilliant, they specialise in Natural foods so I might get some kibble to give for one of her meals.

Hopefully we'll see some of you on Sunday at Virginia Water so maybe you could have a squidge of Kipper and see how you think she feels!!!!

Thanks again

Pip X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to squidge Kipper!!!!
Look forward to meeting you x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Turi said:


> Pip, have you any recent pics of Kipper? Would love to see how she's coming along!
> 
> Turi x


Hi Turi,
Believe it or not, I haven't taken any photos of her since last week but I'll take some over the weekend and put them on here!

Pip X


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy is a very lean dog, she weighs 10kg. She would eat till she bursts but never puts on weight. Rosie is 5kg, but has still got a bit of growing to do,
I take them to the Vets to get them weighed every month and the Vet nurse assures me they are nice weights for their size. Our Vets encouraged owners to pop in for this free service and amend the records with any change.
I feed them the recommended amount of NI plus chicken wings, duck or turkey necks, lamb ribs, a different combination every day, plus natural treats. Just started with dried tripe strips a bit smelly but they love them. So in all they probably get about one and a half times their recommended amount of food a day if not more on some days.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was a bit 'ribby' so I upped her NI. I went from splitting the 1kg tub from 8 portions into just 6 portions. She soon filled out, too the point that she's bording on being too filled out ! So now taken her food back to 7 portions per 1kg tub.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Me and my boyfriend keep getting worried we're not feeding Vincent enough as when we hug him he feels a little boney. We up his food, he looks fatter for a few days and then he seems to have a growth spurt!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

I went to our brilliant local pet shop today- Paula who owns it specialises in Natural food so I had a chat with her about it and I've bought some 'Natural Dog Food Company' puppy food (kibble) to supplement the NI.
She advised giving one meal a day of it. It's got no grotty things in it just like NI, except it's dry. I thought it would be handy for when we go camping next year too if she's used to some kibble.
We'll try it for a while and see how she gets on. She liked it though when we gave her some at lunchtime so that's a good start!

Pip X


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

I weighed romeo yesterday at slimming club! he came with me he is 13 inches to shoulder and 6.2 kilos and he is near 5 years does that sound ok ?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Pip

Yes I would up her food too, she'll only eat it if she's hungry. Then once it's been out for half hr ish bin in. With your puppy health plan at Ark, you can take her in every month for a free check up, weigh & her wormer will be given with the nurse, it's free with your plan. We do this with Margot. I wouldn't worry too much love, every dog is sooo different. What time you going to VW tomorrow? X


----------

